# how to use downloaded fonts?



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

I was just wondering if someone can help me...(not very good with computers..lol) I downloaded some halloween fonts online, to make my potion labels etc.... Now I use Wordpad, but I am unable to use the fonts that I down loaded, it only lets me use the fonts available with wordpad....not sure whatelse I could use or how to get to use my fonts....hope this makes sense to someone...lol...any help would be greatly appreciated!!!  thanks


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

you should be able to open the font file and it will become listed. This way you don't have to install all of them to your pc.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

my computer-main drive-windows-fonts
put the unziped files in there. you can then use them with any program on your computer.


----------



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

Okay I will try that...thanks guys!!


----------

